# SRI LANKA born British citizen period of time stay oversea



## befair (May 18, 2013)

I am in Sri Lanka since february 2020 i have a court case to attend . But due to lockdowns the dates kept postponed and my.temporary resident visa ends in February 2022. Can someone advise as a British citizen how.long can i stay away from the UK? Is there a way to ask for an extention beyond 2 years to be away from the UK until am able to finalise the court case. It is not easy to return to uk and visit SL again. . Thank you for any advuce


----------

